# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  پیشنهاد وسوسه انگیزی داد رفیقم

## رضا24

درووود من رضا هستم یک رهاشده از کنکور دیپلمم ریاضی بود لیسانس مهندسی صنایع الانم ارشد مدیریت رفیقم امروز گفت تو که ریاضی و فیزیکت خوبه بیا یه کنکور تجربی بده خودم هم عاشق داروسازیم خیلی وسوسه شدم چه کنم به نظرتون؟ دیر نیست؟

----------


## parnia-sh

خب چی بگیم وقتی خودت علاقه داری..به اون دستتون هم بگین این آخرین بارش باشه از این چیزا میگه.. :Yahoo (21): نه تعداد خودمون کمه هی ازین طرف واون طرف اضاف میشه

----------


## رضا24

حالا نه اینکه غول کنکور تجربی وارد گود شد :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Amin-jh

به عمه رفیقت ارادت خاصی دارم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## رضا24

مثل اینکه امسال رقابت تنگاتنگه برم سال دیگه بیام

----------


## violinist

> به عمه رفیقت ارادت خاصی دارم


نترکی پسر عجب چیزی نوشتی  :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (4):

----------


## arslan_moghtada

*ای بر نفس اماره لعنت 
*
http://www.aparat.com/v/kfUFB

----------


## POOYAE

توهم بیا خو  :Yahoo (4):  فوقش قبول نمیشی تا الانم هرچی برای رشته ت زحمت کشیدی به ف/نا میره  :Yahoo (4):  / رتبه ی یک امسال مدرس ریاضی و فیزیک بودن ( جوری که تمام تمرکزش روی زیست و شیمی بوده  :Yahoo (21):  30 هزار تست زیست کم نیست )

----------


## raha..

> درووود من رضا هستم یک رهاشده از کنکور دیپلمم ریاضی بود لیسانس مهندسی صنایع الانم ارشد مدیریت رفیقم امروز گفت تو که ریاضی و فیزیکت خوبه بیا یه کنکور تجربی بده خودم هم عاشق داروسازیم خیلی وسوسه شدم چه کنم به نظرتون؟ دیر نیست؟


سلام بنظرم 1 هفته بشین بون ببین حوصله ی شروعمجدد داری یانه...
علاقه که داری ، حوصله هم داشتی بخون...
امیدوارم موفق بشی...
شاید حتی رتبه برتر انشاالله..

----------


## maryam2015

باور کن بیشتر اوقات همچین کسانی دنیا رو به تغییر وا می دارن ....بقول دوستمون رها یه هفته بشین بخون اگه حوصلت کشید و تونستی پس می تونی ...هیچ وقت دیر نیست نمونه ی بارزش خود من که منتظرم بابام منو ببره دکتر خودم تا قرصامو کم کنه بلکه شاید تونستم درس بخونم  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

دوست عزیز این حرف های دوستان رو توجه نکن
شما ریاضی و فیزیکت خوبم باشه باید زیست شیمیت خیلی بهتر باشه
پس وقتی میخوای کنکور تجربی بدی زیاد باید تلاش کنی
برای دارو زمین شناسی هم باید بخونی تا بهتر کمکت کنه

این دوستان طوری ابراز ناراحتی میکنن نسبت به دوستتون که انگار خودشون هرسال پیراپزشکی میارن و حال ندارن برن ثبت نام !!

درضمن هرچقدر داوطلب های تجربی بیشتر باشه راحت تر  میشه قبول شد

موفق باشی

----------


## _AHMADreza_

شما تو چه دانشگاهی درس میخونید اگه ازاد هستی ****** کردن عمرت فکر نکن

----------


## zahrasadat31300

سلام...هیچ وقت دست از هدفی ک بهش دارید برنداریدو بخاطرش بجنگید....با سعی وتلاش میشه ب هرجایی ک دلتون بخواد برسید ولی باید مداوم تلاش کنید...به قول یکی از دانشمندان...اگر میخواستم از تمام کسانی ک به من میگفتن نمیتوانم ی دلار دریافت میکردم الان میلیاردجهان  بودم.....موفق باشید...

----------


## alisun

> سلام...هیچ وقت دست از هدفی ک بهش دارید برنداریدو بخاطرش بجنگید....با سعی وتلاش میشه ب هرجایی ک دلتون بخواد برسید ولی باید مداوم تلاش کنید...به قول یکی از دانشمندان...اگر میخواستم از تمام کسانی ک به من میگفتن نمیتوانم ی دلار دریافت میکردم الان میلیاردجهان  بودم.....موفق باشید...


استیو جابز خدابیامرز اینو گفته!

----------


## Mr Sky

*من تازگیا شنیدم طرف سال آخر دکترای حرفه ای قلب بوده...انصراف داده کنکور تجربی بده.حالا دیگه هر کاری میخوای کنی با خودته*

----------


## nafasdovom

سلام فکر نمی کنم این تصمیم مناسبی باشه به دلیل اینکه شما با مدرک ارشد فقط مجاز به انتخاب رشته در دانشگاه پردیس بین الملل و آزاد هستید که با هزینه های بسیار زیاد ارائه میشه . فکر می کنم سن را هم باید در نظر بگیرید

----------


## رضا24

> توهم بیا خو  فوقش قبول نمیشی تا الانم هرچی برای رشته ت زحمت کشیدی به ف/نا میره  / رتبه ی یک امسال مدرس ریاضی و فیزیک بودن ( جوری که تمام تمرکزش روی زیست و شیمی بوده  30 هزار تست زیست کم نیست )


مرسی پویا تلاشم واسم رشته م که ****** نمیره اینم دوست داشتم :Yahoo (83):

----------


## رضا24

> سلام بنظرم 1 هفته بشین بون ببین حوصله ی شروعمجدد داری یانه...
> علاقه که داری ، حوصله هم داشتی بخون...
> امیدوارم موفق بشی...
> شاید حتی رتبه برتر انشاالله..


مرسی رها همچنین خودت

----------


## رضا24

> باور کن بیشتر اوقات همچین کسانی دنیا رو به تغییر وا می دارن ....بقول دوستمون رها یه هفته بشین بخون اگه حوصلت کشید و تونستی پس می تونی ...هیچ وقت دیر نیست نمونه ی بارزش خود من که منتظرم بابام منو ببره دکتر خودم تا قرصامو کم کنه بلکه شاید تونستم درس بخونم


مرسی مریم جان از انرژی مثبتت
ایشالا زودتر خوب شی که درس هم بخونی

----------


## رضا24

> دوست عزیز این حرف های دوستان رو توجه نکن
> شما ریاضی و فیزیکت خوبم باشه باید زیست شیمیت خیلی بهتر باشه
> پس وقتی میخوای کنکور تجربی بدی زیاد باید تلاش کنی
> برای دارو زمین شناسی هم باید بخونی تا بهتر کمکت کنه
> 
> این دوستان طوری ابراز ناراحتی میکنن نسبت به دوستتون که انگار خودشون هرسال پیراپزشکی میارن و حال ندارن برن ثبت نام !!
> 
> درضمن هرچقدر داوطلب های تجربی بیشتر باشه راحت تر  میشه قبول شد
> 
> موفق باشی


مرسی از راهنماییت امیررضا جان

----------


## رضا24

> شما تو چه دانشگاهی درس میخونید اگه ازاد هستی ****** کردن عمرت فکر نکن


علامه :Yahoo (83):

----------


## رضا24

> سلام...هیچ وقت دست از هدفی ک بهش دارید برنداریدو بخاطرش بجنگید....با سعی وتلاش میشه ب هرجایی ک دلتون بخواد برسید ولی باید مداوم تلاش کنید...به قول یکی از دانشمندان...اگر میخواستم از تمام کسانی ک به من میگفتن نمیتوانم ی دلار دریافت میکردم الان میلیاردجهان  بودم.....موفق باشید...


مرسی زهراجان از جمله قشنگ و مثبتت...همچنین شما موفق باشی

----------


## رضا24

> *من تازگیا شنیدم طرف سال آخر دکترای حرفه ای قلب بوده...انصراف داده کنکور تجربی بده.حالا دیگه هر کاری میخوای کنی با خودته*


 :Yahoo (20):

----------


## رضا24

> سلام فکر نمی کنم این تصمیم مناسبی باشه به دلیل اینکه شما با مدرک ارشد فقط مجاز به انتخاب رشته در دانشگاه پردیس بین الملل و آزاد هستید که با هزینه های بسیار زیاد ارائه میشه . فکر می کنم سن را هم باید در نظر بگیرید


آره سن هم هست ولی فکر نکنم خیلی توی اولویت باشه
باز مرسی که گفتی

----------


## ata.beheshti

داداش خودت تو تنهایی بشین فک کن عمل کن...

ولی خداییشیه چی بگم؟؟؟

هر روز یه تاپیکی میبینم نوشته رشتم فلانه و عاشف پزشکی دندان داروام 😂
خو جیگر من عاشق بودی چرا رفتی رشته دیگه؟؟؟

----------


## dr.amhozp

سلام رضا جون 
بنظر من بیا شروع کن... 
اصلا هم دیر نیست تازه الان تو با تجربه تری مطمینا پزشک حاذق تری میشی 
موفق باشی
امسال همه دارن میان تجربی رقابت شیرینی در پیشه

----------


## hosen

داداش پزشکی رو بیخال

شما صنایع دکترا هم بگیری فوقش دوتومن درماه درمیاری اونم تازه اگه پارتی داشته باشه

بیا همین تجربی برو مثلا فورتهای پزشکی رو دوسال بخون مدرک نگرفته استخدامی تازه کلی هم صنوات داره کارشناسی بگیری عالی میشه

چیه همه چسبیدن به پزشکی دندان و دارو اونم دانشگاه تهران

پس اینایی که تجربی میخونن غاز هستن این وسط؟! که بزارن امثال من رشته های تاپ بخون.

شما 1 در 100000 رو چشم پوشی کن

----------

